# Kidding time



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

My girl Fawn is in labor, she's laying down and pushing hopefully it goes smoothly and quickly for her


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Good luck! Hoping the same as you!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! She's been bleating and pushing for about 20 minutes now.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Ten more minutes (I think) and maybe you should go in and check things out. That is what I have heard, I think. After 30 minutes of hard labor I think your supposed to check inside. She'll probably do fine though! Good luck! Is she a nigi?


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck can't wit to see pictures of the kids!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Should be babies now.... If she has a rear leg out and is pushing with contractions you'll see a bubble or her water break within a relative short period of time... if she appears to be pushing as she's bleating, she may not be pushing at all, just looks that way 

Happy kidding vibes sent your way!!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's coming out now. She's almost done. She a mix of some sorts. Do I need to cut the cord or anything? It's my first kidding?


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Water just broke!


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Should we be helping her now? Her water broke and we can see the babies hoof and face.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yippee!!! I helped GUIs with my dog towards the end because she got tired just gently pull and guide the baby bring her head towards mamas udders don't pull hard just when theirs a contraction unless your concerned then move faster

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

We had to help her but she has a healthy little baby


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! Doe or buckling? Pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

Pictures soon to come. We haven't checked the sex yet mama's cleaning up her baby


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow she just kidded! Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's a boy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

YAY! Congrats! Hope there is more!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY!!!! If she's got more in there they should arrive in the next 10-15 minutes


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

It's her one and only. Now we're tryin to get him to nurse lol


----------



## brittanymarie719 (Feb 10, 2013)

A boy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats


----------

